# Because cubing is international - video idea. I need your help



## kurtaz (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi guys,



> EDIT
> 
> Please let me know in a comment, if you have sent a video to me. I'll write a list about the videos i received.



First of all, sorry for my poor English.

I have an idea. I decided yesterday to make a video which proves that cubing is international. I've seen a video from Russia, but that wasn't global (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oejrCl8SvWY).
Like this. You stand in front of a monument of your home town, you throw the cube high (out of the screen), slove it and than throw it away. Simple. 
I do not want to steal Ivan's idea, i just couldn't find any global videos like this. So the video will look like a combination of the russian video and this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY

So, i REALLY need your help, because i need short videos.

What should you do?

- Stand in front of a famous monument of yout town. If there is no, just be creative. For an example stand on a balcony, than someone throws the cube up to you, you catch it, solve it and throw down. Or be imeginative. 

- Throw your cube up, or ask someone to throw it to you from the right/left side, it's nevermind. Than catch it.

- Solve the cube.

- Throw the cube away. Nevermind where (up, left, right, it depends on you.)

- Please record it with an HD camcoder, because i can't do anything with bad quility videos.

- And the most important thing is: BE FUNNY. Nobody wants to watch a boring video. You can show your country's stereotypes (but don't be rude), or just catch the cube while you're jumping into a swimming pool. Be creative.

- Send the video to me. with large file finders, which you can find on google.
My email address: [email protected]
My facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Kurtaazz

- And please send your location and your first name. 

Hope you guys help me.

Thank you very much, Mark from Hungary.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a VERY neat idea. Next time I go into to town I will be sure to make my video!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 25, 2013)

Hopefully I can actually get around to doing this 
I am quite slow at solving right now though >.>
If I was to try and speed up different parts, would that be cool???

EDIT: I'm Australian btw :3


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 25, 2013)

Might join the fun.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in! FYI all americans, I CALL filming in front of Mcdonalds.


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you guys very much. I doesn't matter if you are not fast, i can speed it up.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 25, 2013)

sweet, i'll totally do this.


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure. I will do this this week.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

tempting to do one during a harlem shake whlist doing the gangnam style dance.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 26, 2013)

sounds good,i want take part in


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a great idea. Most people can easily recognize a city monument better than some random living room. I can probably get a video in Chicago, perhaps a good view of some sky scrapers.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice! Only normal solves, or is a BLD solve welcome, too? Would take like 25-30 seconds without memorization and about 1 minute with memorization. Normal solve about 10-15 seconds.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 26, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Nice! Only normal solves, or is a BLD solve welcome, too? Would take like 25-30 seconds without memorization and about 1 minute with memorization. Normal solve about 10-15 seconds.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



normal solves, please. 

Anyway, thanks to everyone.


----------



## gogozerg (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice.
It's the video I wanted to make 10 years ago.
Slightly different: 1 normal solve, each people performing a few moves of the solve starting from previous state. One world, one cube, one solve.
Throw the cube very fast almost horizontaly, so you can maybe insert an animation of cube flying through the clouds/low orbit between shots.
It has to be fast and dynamic.

Good luck.


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 26, 2013)

this is a nifty idea, if i ever get the chance to take the train into DC i'll definately try to get a video of a solve


----------



## erikoui (Mar 26, 2013)

When do you plan on finishing the video? I got an idea but I will be able to do it in a few weeks


----------



## Bruce6335 (Mar 26, 2013)

I live in Rio I wish it wasnt so expensive to go up to the Christ redentor I would do it there but even though I dont have a HD cam.
Eedit: I can see it out the window if I manage to get my camera working I will definetly do it. For not so quick cubers like me I average 50 seconds you could just mix and undo it


----------



## Razorcube (Mar 26, 2013)

Ill gladly do this


----------



## Razorcube (Mar 26, 2013)

So I could do one in a tea room where people are having tea and scones. (Cos im english)


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 26, 2013)

gogozerg said:


> Nice.
> It's the video I wanted to make 10 years ago.
> Slightly different: 1 normal solve, each people performing a few moves of the solve starting from previous state. One world, one cube, one solve.
> Throw the cube very fast almost horizontaly, so you can maybe insert an animation of cube flying through the clouds/low orbit between shots.
> ...



It's a very good idea, but firstly i want to see that how its work (how many people can send me a video, how can i put the whole thing together etc.). If it works fine, than i think we can accomplish your idea together.



erikoui said:


> When do you plan on finishing the video? I got an idea but I will be able to do it in a few weeks



when i get enough videos. No idea, really. This is the first time i'm trying to make a video like this.


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 26, 2013)

Razorcube said:


> So I could do one in a tea room where people are having tea and scones. (Cos im english)



Of course you can do that.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2013)

kurtaz said:


> or just catch the cube while you're jumping into a swimming pool. Be creative.



Would have done that (read lake instead of swimming pool), if not it was because of the 20+cm ice on it :/


----------



## applemobile (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it OK if i promise to do something really really awesome, and then just completely forget about it, and not deliver?


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 26, 2013)

Odder said:


> Would have done that (read lake instead of swimming pool), if not it was because of the 20+cm ice on it :/



There is no deadline, but i'll tell you guys one week before i start cut the video. So the ice can melt until i start edit it.



applemobile said:


> Is it OK if i promise to do something really really awesome, and then just completely forget about it, and not deliver?



It's simple. If you send me a good quality video, you'll be in the video, if not, you won't.


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 29, 2013)

Please don't forget it. I haven't received any videos yet.
Thanks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 29, 2013)

This sounds cool. I can think of some neat ideas, even for some other people in different cities, but I don't know if I have the time to do one of my own (I will if I have the chance). I hope it's a great success though and look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> This sounds cool. I can think of some neat ideas, even for some other people in different cities, but I don't know if I have the time to do one of my own (I will if I have the chance). I hope it's a great success though and look forward to seeing the finished product.



You could do it in front of the parliament builldings.


----------



## kurtaz (Mar 29, 2013)

yes, but i need LOTS of videos for the final product, and i still haven't received any.
and if you dont help, there will be no video.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You could do it in front of the parliament builldings.


I thought maybe you would do that. I don't go downtown that much. I actually live in the west end... Kanata.



kurtaz said:


> yes, but i need LOTS of videos for the final product, and i still haven't received any.
> and if you dont help, there will be no video.


This idea was only brought forward 4 days ago. Be patient.


----------



## JO5561 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kewl idea


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I thought maybe you would do that. I don't go downtown that much. I actually live in the west end... Kanata.



I don't actually live in Ottawa. Rockland.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, I know. I've been in Rockland before. So it takes you like 30 mins to get to downtown Ottawa. It takes me about 26 minutes... according to mapquest. Anything interesting in Rockland?


----------



## KCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd want to do this, I live in USA's best small town, (says smithonian) so ill try to find something in my town.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyway, I'd like to do this but I don't think I have an HD camcorder so I guess I won't be doing this.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Anyway, I'd like to do this but I don't think I have an HD camcorder so I guess I won't be doing this.



A iPhone, smartphone, or something of the like will probably do the job, if you have one of those.


----------



## kurtaz (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anybody made the video for me? I still haven't received any, so it'll be a really long process, to put everything together.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know what you were expecting OP. Countless people have had this idea an it never went anywhere, don't expect it to take 5 mins, I would plan a good 6 months to collect all the footage you need.

Also post some videos you have already made, to give people a taste. Give people a reason to want to be in your video.


----------



## kurtaz (Apr 11, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I don't know what you were expecting OP. Countless people have had this idea an it never went anywhere, don't expect it to take 5 mins, I would plan a good 6 months to collect all the footage you need.



Sad thing, but you are right.


----------



## Artemissimo (Oct 1, 2019)

Razorcube said:


> So I could do one in a tea room where people are having tea and scones. (Cos im english)


Imo if he puts it on youtube, having random people in the vid, without asking them would not be the best idea.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 1, 2019)

Artemissimo said:


> Imo if he puts it on youtube, having random people in the vid, without asking them would not be the best idea.


This thread is over 6 years old. It makes absolutely no sense replying to it.


----------

